# Di ko napapansin yang statue na yan, san yan banda sa rizal par?



## Seb_K

*Tagalog: Di ko napapansin yang statue na yan, san yan banda sa rizal park?*

Guys, does the question about mean "Is there such a statue in Rizal Park?"


----------



## youtin

"I haven't [actually, DON'T] noticed that statue. Which part of Rizal Park is it located?"


----------



## Seb_K

Salamat for the correction!


----------

